# Sticky  Posting A Project Log - Please Read



## The Wraithlord

Before posting/starting a project log here on Heresy Online, we would ask that you actually have something to show before you start the thread. Posting a log that says "I will be doing so and so army, stay tuned" quickly clutters the forums and leads to disinterest from other members. Also, when posting pics of your work, instead of just naming the model, try to describe the work that went into it, the things you might do differently the next time around, what you liked about the over all finish and what you didn't, etc. Things like this will lead to a better quality of log and also to better feedback on your work from others. Logs that are begun in the above manner, with no pictures or progress shown from the start will be deleted.


----------



## Viscount Vash

The amount of threads starting without any pictures is increasing much to my annoyance, so it is time to remind people to read the Project Logs post above by The Wraithlord.


----------



## Spankinginred

Thank you for the advice, good tip about what work you've put in. Now all I've got to do is work out how to do photos and post them up here!
In that respect, please forgive me, I am old, and this technology new


----------

